# How about some cornsnake pictures?



## DaemoNox (Apr 30, 2008)

These guys come in several hundred morphs and pattern combos, so might as well make a thread devoted to them -


How about a normal corn for starters -








There's a huge degree of natural variation in them of course








One of the first morphs found in nearly all species is albino, or more properly called amelanism (meaning no black pigment).







The second morph out there is the opposite - Anerythrism, or the absence of red pigment.








Now combine the two, a corn thats missing both red and black pigments are called snows -








There is a second type of anery, called charcoal, which is much grayer -








Now combine that with amel, and instead of a snow you get a corn thats nearly solid white; called a blizzard -








Another early morph out there is hypomelanism, which is a reduced but not total absence of black. There are several different kinds of it floating around -







And to make things even more complicated, combine hypo with a snow (amel and anery) and you get a very pinky/peachy snow -


----------



## Duke (Apr 30, 2008)

lol This is like Cockatiel genetics.
http://www.cockatiel.org/mutations/index.html


----------



## DaemoNox (Apr 30, 2008)

One of the morphs I'm focusing on is the diffused morph; in which babies hatch out looking somewhat normal, but as they grow their pattern starts fading and they get very bright red. It takes selective breeding to get the best colors and pattern diffusion, otherwise you will find ones looking not much different then normal corns. Bloodreds is what they are normally called, the first ones of this morph were a solid dark blood red color. These babies though were chronic bad feeders, so to fix that they had to be outcrossed and bred with other corns, in turn loosing that deep red color (however there are a few lines that still have it). The bloodreds these days look just as good but they have a lot more orange and yellow in them.








And of course its being bred into other morphs, but they too need some selective breeding to get the best colors out.


Diffused + amel are called fires -







Diffused + anery are called granites -


----------



## Duke (May 1, 2008)

Oh god. It keeps going. I can see why Australia doesn't want these loose.
They seem to me like the Alley Cats of the snake world.


----------



## Jen (May 1, 2008)

:cry: i want one :cry:


----------



## DaemoNox (May 1, 2008)

The other morph I'm focusing on is Lavender - which look like their name, they range from a deep greyish lavender color to very light pinky/peachy lavender.













Combine lavender with amel and you get whats called an opal; they can range from being very pinky/peachy to being almost whiter then snows -









Throw anery into that mix now and you end up with a nearly solid white snake with hints of lavender in it, being called a snopal for now -








And just for fun, (this isnt my snake) diffused + lavender = Plasma


----------



## =bECS= (May 1, 2008)

Although alot of people will jump up and down about corns, i think this thread is informative.
Its good for those who dont know much about genetics to understand how/why certain colours are put together and what they produce.


----------



## DaemoNox (May 1, 2008)

And some of the other morphs floating around here -

Phantom (charcoal + hypo)







Ghost (anery + hypo)








Striped anery -







Caramel -







Amel aztec -







Motley -







and an anery aztec -


----------



## Jen (May 1, 2008)

Again :cry: i want a purple one :cry:
Gorgeous snakes


----------



## MrBredli (May 1, 2008)

Some yummy snakes there, thanks for posting!


----------



## DaemoNox (May 1, 2008)

I wouldnt consider them allycats; theyre more like designer snakes; stripes, spots, zigzags in nearly any color.

They are wonderful when it comes to genetics, its one thing learning about it but actually seeing it when you breed them.


----------



## =bECS= (May 1, 2008)

Its almost like a box of skittles, i personally like the phantoms and the ghosts


----------



## Hetty (May 1, 2008)

Wow, great thread. 

Some of those snakes are just amazing! Great variation  thanks for sharing


----------



## blackthorn (May 1, 2008)

Awesome.
I like the lavendar, plasma, phantom and ghost ones.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 1, 2008)

llegal corn snakes in AUS are popular with bogans ive noticed


----------



## solar 17 (May 1, 2008)

*Corn Snakes*

A very interesting and imformative thread and l believe we have a lot more here than most people realize, even myself until recently.......cheers solar 17 [Baden][


----------



## DaemoNox (May 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone; these snakes are not kept illegaly as I am not in Australia.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 1, 2008)

How beautiful  The GHOST one is my favourite. OF all the FAKE looking beautiful colours there I still like the one that looks more natural 

I don't know much about red-eyed snakes but is it known if they have trouble seeing or no difference to dark eyes?


----------



## Ned_fisch (May 1, 2008)

Beautiful snakes!
This may be off topic.
Are Corn snakes rearer fanged?


----------



## kandi (May 1, 2008)

wonderful looking snakes presented very well, my favorites are lavender, plasma,charcoal and striped anery ncie there but not here


----------



## Retic (May 1, 2008)

Beautiful snakes, thank you. The variety is seemingly never ending.


----------



## slim6y (May 1, 2008)

Shame our BTS don't quite have that same 'designer' appeal - then I guess people in Guam still wouldn't be happy with them!

Awesome pics. I came across some corn snakes at our local zoo up here in Cairns and I loved their piano styled under-belly. I must admit I prefer pythons over colubrids, but if corn snakes were legal here I'd probably consider one. For the time I will stick with my slightly less coloured, but never-the-less beautiful pythons.

Thanks for the photos - they're surely awesome!


----------



## caustichumor (May 1, 2008)

Great Variety nice looking snakes, but who comes up with the morph names? you would need a reference book with all the variants to keep up!


----------



## Col J (May 1, 2008)

DaemoNox,

thanks for posting. Beautiful snakes, informative thread. Got any more??

Col J.


----------



## TWENTY B (May 1, 2008)

It keeps going, there's also the "candy cane" red and white bands


----------



## centralian11 (May 1, 2008)

Thanks beautiful snakes and explained the way even i could understand. They are not the alley cats of the snake world more like the budgie with its amazing colours and combination of genitics. 
when i first applied for my licence my first question was '' can you keep corn snakes in Australia'' still are my favorite exotic .
Barry


----------



## WombleHerp (May 1, 2008)

wow thats alot of colour, i love it! thanks for the pictures
i also wanted a corn when i first got my licence (before i knew they were illegal in Aus)
but i still prefer my coastal darling
it would be soo strange if those colours came in coastals !! Wooooow that would be strange

hehe

Nat


----------



## TELDAC (May 1, 2008)

Oh I want a blizzard!!!!
They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mulga92 (May 1, 2008)

did anyone see the mythbusters episode when adam and jamie got told to put their hands in a bag and they pulled out handfuls of baby cornsnakes?? that was epic!


----------



## DaemoNox (May 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Nope theyre not rear fanged, theyre about as harmless as any snake can get.

The only colors they really dont have is green, you can find some with lime green hints in the pattern but its very random. Blue is being worked on even. Whats really fun with them is the ability to hatch out 8 or more different colors or patterns in a single clutch.

Here are some of last year's babies -


----------



## DaemoNox (May 1, 2008)

Generallly the morph names come up with whoever found or made the morph first, but in reality its up to the hobby whether it catches or not, whether people like it or rename it something else. The genetics part is easy, its memorising all these trade names that drives someone crazy.


----------



## jesusrodriguez (May 1, 2008)

man those purple ones are rad


----------



## hozy6 (May 1, 2008)

they are awesome snakes as much as id love to see these snakes over here they would do some damage if they were on the loose but they are nice snakes


----------



## jellybelly (May 1, 2008)

these are great, loos like the future of the Australian market i guess.


----------



## Jason (May 4, 2008)

wow, what a thread. some great pictures and info, thanks for sharing.


----------



## adazz (May 4, 2008)

Amazing snakes there.... yet i still prefer australian pythons... its the whole shape i think


----------



## Miss B (May 4, 2008)

Holy crap those are amazing. I like the blizzards, the opals and the plasmas.


----------



## LucidSnake (May 4, 2008)

Love that phantom, plasma and Amel aztec which kinda reminds me of a candy cane!

<o> Chris


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 5, 2008)

all these designer morphs aside, what are true native corns like?

whats the general colour and pattern range in 100% wild populations?


----------



## Aslan (May 5, 2008)

MoreliaMatt said:


> all these designer morphs aside, what are true native corns like?
> 
> whats the general colour and pattern range in 100% wild populations?


 
The first two pictures are of 'natural' coloured Corns...


----------



## Jozz (May 5, 2008)

Awesome snakes and thanks for a great thread! Love the blizzard, charcoal and lavenders  Sorry, but that fingernail groses me out


----------



## pete12 (May 5, 2008)

i say they are fugly


----------



## dottyback (May 5, 2008)

awesome colour varients and great pics so thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bob2 (May 5, 2008)

What a great thread. Thanks. You have some brilliant little snakes there.


----------



## cockney red (May 5, 2008)

Beautiful, but like silicone tits, they're still fake.


----------



## DaemoNox (May 5, 2008)

How are they fake? Genetic mutations happen all the time and is no different then albinism with any other species. Nature is making these morphs; we are just combining them.


----------



## twodogs (May 6, 2008)

youv'e got some nice designer snakes there.
How many were bred by you?


----------



## Isis (May 6, 2008)

cockney red said:


> Beautiful, but like silicone tits, they're still fake.



I agree CR
.


----------



## Veredus (May 6, 2008)

DaemoNox said:


> How are they fake? Genetic mutations happen all the time and is no different then albinism with any other species. Nature is making these morphs; we are just combining them.


 
Although genetic mutations do happen all the time in nature, if they occur because of selective breeding programs they are NOT nature, however nice the animals may look.


----------



## cockney red (May 6, 2008)

Saved my nail polish Veredus. Cheers:lol:


Veredus said:


> Although genetic mutations do happen all the time in nature, if they occur because of selective breeding programs they are NOT nature, however nice the animals may look.


----------



## pythoness (May 6, 2008)

There heaven. I'd have a whole lot of them if i lived OS. stunning variations. WD


----------



## gurds (May 6, 2008)

HOLY COW :shock: theres some really nice corns out there.


----------



## mebebrian (May 6, 2008)

Wow awesome snakes mate! Soooo many colours! Waddya call them purple and orange ones?
You americans are so spoilt for choice when it comes to exotics
If i was bulletproof i might think of migrating...


----------



## hallie (May 7, 2008)

Good call snake pimp!


----------



## DaemoNox (May 12, 2008)

Actually just about all of the base morphs were collected in the wild and there are still wild populations and there are wild populations of a few of them out there. No different at all then any of the morphs you have there, albinos, calicos, ect; besides the fact that theres a lot more different independant genetic traits that people have combined together. Call them fake you better be calling your morphs fake too, and you know full well if there were as many morphs in a species you guys would be breeding them too.


----------



## mckellar007 (May 12, 2008)

i dont see how they are fake, its not like they are manipulating the dna to cause different coulors, its just through selective breeding, its no different to high yellow diamonds or hypo carpets. nice snakes you have there daemonox, very impressive! would love a ghost, phantom or bloodred!!


----------



## cockney red (May 12, 2008)

Amazes me how people try to further their arguments on morphs, by keep bringing up albino's, the ultimate freak. An albino would have to live in the Arctic to survive to adulthood. Oh, no, wait.... it might be too cold their....:lol:


DaemoNox said:


> How are they fake? Genetic mutations happen all the time and is no different then albinism with any other species. Nature is making these morphs; we are just combining them.


----------



## Retic (May 12, 2008)

There have been numerous adult albinos of various species found in the wild.


----------



## cockney red (May 12, 2008)

I'd love an example of that one mate.


boa said:


> There have been numerous adult albinos of various species found in the wild.


----------



## Owzi (May 12, 2008)

Albino Olive. The first one collected then bred by Gavin Bedford was a male adult.


----------



## Retic (May 12, 2008)

Here's just one example
http://www.ratsnakes.com/Eclimacophora.html
Don't get me wrong I'm not for one second saying albinos in the wild would have a survival rate anywhere near that of a wild type but they certainly do survive to adulthood. 
Crystal Palace Reptiles in London apparently recently had a wild caught adult albino Ball Python.
VPI in America had several wild caught albino Blood Pythons.
Quote from Bob Clark
"In 1981, I saw a wild-caught albino Burmese python featured in a National Geographic article on animal dealers. I had to have that snake. Really, it kept me up at night for months. I knew I wanted it but I also knew that this was a desirable animal that others would like to have as well. A few months later, the snake showed up on the price list of noted reptile dealer Tom Crutchfield. Eventually, after a long, difficult period of negotiation, I was able to get the snake on a short loan. I bred the snake to a normal female and hatched a group of heterozygous offspring that became the founders of most of the albino Burmese pythons available today. In 1986, I hatched the first few albino Burmese pythons. I've said many times that this animal changed my life." 
Also from Bob Clark
"The albino retic project took longer than most because the original albino, an adult male, did not acclimate quickly to captivity. This snake did not feed voluntarily for two years (to the week) from its arrival in the country! "


----------



## Retic (May 12, 2008)

Not an adult but at 18 inches would have been a few years old and ironically was killed by a car.
http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/story/96024


----------



## Retic (May 12, 2008)

I should add that the Retic mentioned above was 9 feet long when found in the wild.


----------



## thals (May 12, 2008)

hey Daemo, thanks for sharing  Some very impressive morphs you have there! Always wondered what a purple snake would look like, that plasma one is unreal hehe


----------



## cockney red (May 12, 2008)

Still sceptical on those examples Boa. Hardly proven. As for the rattler pic, the car must have been wearing Ugg boots.


----------



## Jungletrans (May 12, 2008)

If we lived over there we would all have them . Must take years of breeding to get such variety when you have to wait 2 - 3 years for each to mature . Stunning .


----------



## Retic (May 12, 2008)

Sorry I can't do anything about your scepticism  All I can do is produce the proof and let you decide from there. There have been numerous wild adult albinos caught in the wild over the years.


----------



## BROWNS (May 12, 2008)

I have a friend who has a leucistic brown tree snake which was run over or just clipped by a car in front of him,he took it to the vet still alive however it did end up dying and now resides in a bottle preserved and was of breeding age and size etc and others have been seen in the same vicinity.The albino red belly looked to be breeding age and adult size when it was caught.Most morphs originate from the wild such as the bumblebee bhp and Blondy and don't all you purists try telling me you're playing by nature when you breed your own snakes,if you hadn't purchased those specific snakes they would most likely never have seen each other let alone bred plus most breeders try to breed the nicest looking specimens they can by chosing the best looking snakes to pair up and breed.All this purist stuff is a big load of crap,if any of you were to buy a GTP more chances than not it would not be a pure Aussie specimen let alone a pair,there's more exotic greens in the country than natives and always have been,in the hobby anyway which is all we are talking about.

If you had a geneticly proven hypomelanistic Darwin or genetically proven striped Darwin and paired it to an albino is it any different to pairing your best looking Darwins together,they all originated from wild caught animals and don't tell me that if we had carpets in all the colours we have just seen with the corns that were bred without crossing or hybridising that new comers to the hobby would choose a regular looking darwin when there's such an array of colourful specimens to choose from...that's my rant like it or lump it try tell me otherwise!!!


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (May 12, 2008)

Some people will argue everything, Jees that imformation is in black and white.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (May 12, 2008)

Not you Browns but Cokney red.


----------



## BROWNS (May 12, 2008)

Not only new comers to the hobby would chose the more colourful animals ,i bet many or even the majority of you out there would love to own a pure bred animal that is as colourful as these!Just because they have fantastic colours doesn't mean they aren't pure and again it's no different than putting your best looking male jungle over your best looking female jungle to get the best looking offspring you can.Also with inbreeding do you think a brother would care if he came across his sister a few years after being born and mated with her asthey do stick to their home ranges and the chances of it happening aren't that highly unlikely!!!


----------



## Luke_G (May 12, 2008)

If we could legally keep corns and boas, id love to have a couple. But i dont have Zoo Written on my shoulder, so i have no chance. But its nice to imagine lol


----------



## BROWNS (May 12, 2008)

What about the amazing varients of our common green tree snakes,the colours they come in are amazing and from the wild not bred to specifically look that way...


----------



## slither (May 12, 2008)

they are all so beautiful wish we could keep em here


----------



## mebebrian (May 12, 2008)

Me too, i want some, how do i get a Zoo licence?


----------



## ogg666 (May 12, 2008)

Ive got a couple of pics of two i saw at reptile park the other week...
by the way snake pimp i totally agree with your call...
sorry about quality of photos but these guys would not stay still long enough for a perfect kodak moment......


----------



## DaemoNox (May 13, 2008)

Not sure what the huge deal is when it comes to morphs, nor why they are considered 'fake' when theyre as pure corn as any normal looking one. Again its the same thing you have over there just to a bigger extent; nature hands them cards that perhaps in the wild wouldnt survive, but if the snakes not physically impared whats wrong with keeping them in captivity?


----------



## DaemoNox (May 13, 2008)

Amazon tree boas are another example; with polymorphic coloring you can find blacks, browns, greens, oranges, bright reds, bright yellows, and any combo of those in a batch of wild caught adults.


----------

